# Vaping 101 : What is Vaping?



## Alex

*Vaping 101 : What is Vaping? *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Alex said:


> *Vaping 101 : What is Vaping? *



So weird to think that three months ago I knew NONE of this! I remember all the emails I sent to suppliers asking them about starter kits, and trying to figure it all out. Getting my EVOD Mega, because I wanted a pen style, and about a week later moving on to a Subox.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Once that ball starts rolling ey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Great information for smokers and new vapers


----------

